# Yet another ball turner----



## woodcutter (Feb 10, 2013)

A variation on a theme but I thought I would show it off anyway. I have a Rockwell 10x36 lathe. This ball turner bolts right onto the T-slots in the cross-slide. First a picture of it all assembled so that you can see where I'm going in the different steps.


  I started out with a piece of Durabar from Speedy Metals.Not having a power hacksaaw, got a bit of a work-out. Actually not that daunting, about 15 minutes using a new, high quality, 14tpi blade.


Squared up and sized the piece on the Bridgeport. This will be the base.




The top half of the turner pivots on the base plate and is held in place by a conical nut which allows for sweet motion with no slop.Bored the baseplate on the lathe and then turned the bevel. Also turned the conical nut without moving the compound so both would be exactly the same, somewhere around 45 deg.


I had an oddball size tap, 15/16 - 16. Used that to thread the nut and the swivelling plate and cut a stud on the lathe to match.
The swivel plate, also made of durabar has a dovetail slot which carries the toolholder. Did the same sizing and squaring routine  and here's a couple of shots milling the dovetail.




Drilling for the gib adjusting screws.


For a previous project I made a clamping fixture to hold the gib in place to mill the bevels and dimples to receive the adjusting screws. 


The toolholder has a mating dovetail and here it's being cut to shape.






The tool is a standard 1/2 x 1/2 lathe tool with a triangular insert, all held down by a cap with four 1/4- 20  nuts.


 I had to cut away the corners of the swivel plate so it would clear the mounting bolts that hold everything the the cross slide. Did that with a little  6 inch rotab on the Bridgeport. A few light cuts and it worked fine.


 I found that when I assembled it, the conical nut would either loosen or tighten when I swivelled it so I drilled and tapped for a setscrew  to hold the adjustment. A slug of solder under the setscrew keeps the threads on the stud from getting mangled. I had already Locktited the stud into the swivel plate so I had to hold the whole thing in the fancy vise I got at an estate sale. First time I've used it.




Here are all the pieces before assembly.






 Here it is in action.




 It cuts smoothly with very little effort required  to move the handle. By adjusting the  the position of the cutter with respect to the pivot point it will cut either concave or convex. There is 3/4" clearance beneath the cutter so the max diameter ball it will cut is 1 1/2". Hope you enjoyed the slide show.  Henry


----------



## joe_m (Feb 10, 2013)

The pictures aren't showing for me...


----------



## Brandon (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice. I like the conical nut, I wish I thought of that before I made mine... Hmmm, now that I'm thinking of it I do have a few pieces of leftover stock from a previous job, and you never have enough tools...


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 10, 2013)

joe_m said:


> The pictures aren't showing for me...



Don't know enough about computers to be able to tell why the pics aren't showing. Henry


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 10, 2013)

Nice job on that, And all the pictures are showing up for me.


----------



## coronetracer (Mar 10, 2013)

woodcutter said:


> A variation on a theme but I thought I would show it off anyway. I have a Rockwell 10x36 lathe. This ball turner bolts right onto the T-slots in the cross-slide. First a picture of it all assembled so that you can see where I'm going in the different steps.
> 
> 
> I started out with a piece of Durabar from Speedy Metals.Not having a power hacksaaw, got a bit of a work-out. Actually not that daunting, about 15 minutes using a new, high quality, 14tpi blade.
> ...


I see that it cuts concave but I'm not understanding the convex


----------



## gtboomer (Oct 23, 2013)

That is sweet,  functional and eye candy.


----------



## Rusty Bob (Nov 17, 2013)

Really a nice job. The only thing I'd do different is make it ride slightly lower, if possible, so a larger diameter ball / concave could be cut.


----------



## astjp2 (Nov 17, 2013)

How large of a ball will this turn tool handle?  I sure like the design, the dovetail and gibs came out very nice.  Tim


----------



## thenrie (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm really liking that T-slotted cross slide there. Delta Rockwell didn't offer one of those, as far as I know. I've got a DR 11 I'm rebuilding. I would love to make one of those for my lathe. Any chance of a thread on the building of one of those?


----------



## ddushane (Dec 15, 2013)

Way Cool woodcutter!


----------



## coronetracer (Dec 16, 2013)

Not to be stupid but I see how it shapes the back end of the ball , but I'm missing how it does the front or top as you will. I see that it cuts concave but I'm not understanding the convex


  I started out with a piece of Durabar from Speedy Metals.Not having a power hacksaaw, got a bit of a work-out. Actually not that daunting, about 15 minutes using a new, high quality, 14tpi blade.


Squared up and sized the piece on the Bridgeport. This will be the base.




The top half of the turner pivots on the base plate and is held in place by a conical nut which allows for sweet motion with no slop.Bored the baseplate on the lathe and then turned the bevel. Also turned the conical nut without moving the compound so both would be exactly the same, somewhere around 45 deg.


I had an oddball size tap, 15/16 - 16. Used that to thread the nut and the swivelling plate and cut a stud on the lathe to match.
The swivel plate, also made of durabar has a dovetail slot which carries the toolholder. Did the same sizing and squaring routine  and here's a couple of shots milling the dovetail.




Drilling for the gib adjusting screws.


For a previous project I made a clamping fixture to hold the gib in place to mill the bevels and dimples to receive the adjusting screws. 


The toolholder has a mating dovetail and here it's being cut to shape.






The tool is a standard 1/2 x 1/2 lathe tool with a triangular insert, all held down by a cap with four 1/4- 20  nuts.


 I had to cut away the corners of the swivel plate so it would clear the mounting bolts that hold everything the the cross slide. Did that with a little  6 inch rotab on the Bridgeport. A few light cuts and it worked fine.


 I found that when I assembled it, the conical nut would either loosen or tighten when I swivelled it so I drilled and tapped for a setscrew  to hold the adjustment. A slug of solder under the setscrew keeps the threads on the stud from getting mangled. I had already Locktited the stud into the swivel plate so I had to hold the whole thing in the fancy vise I got at an estate sale. First time I've used it.




Here are all the pieces before assembly.






 Here it is in action.




 It cuts smoothly with very little effort required  to move the handle. By adjusting the  the position of the cutter with respect to the pivot point it will cut either concave or convex. There is 3/4" clearance beneath the cutter so the max diameter ball it will cut is 1 1/2". Hope you enjoyed the slide show.  Henry[/QUOTE]


----------



## jgedde (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm bookmarking this thread!

Cheers,
John


----------



## rw1 (Dec 26, 2013)

Very nice write up Woodcutter.   Thank you!


----------



## melsdad (Jan 12, 2014)

Very cool project! I will add it to my growing list of things to build.

sent from my hand held hickymajig


----------



## wilson12789 (Feb 1, 2014)

coronetracer said:


> I see that it cuts concave but I'm not understanding the convex



Depends on position of cutting point in relation to pivot point. If cutter is in front of the pivot point it makes a concave profile and if its behind the pivot it makes convex profile.

**EDIT: Apparently that was already explained, sorry. :banghead:


----------



## brightonmike (Feb 1, 2014)

Very Nice...On my list as well


----------



## jgedde (May 9, 2014)

What would be cool is for your ball turner to make a spiffy new handle for itself!

John


----------



## Duey C (May 9, 2014)

I like his wood clad handle. 
Cool project!


----------



## coronetracer (May 11, 2014)

wilson12789 said:


> Depends on position of cutting point in relation to pivot point. If cutter is in front of the pivot point it makes a concave profile and if its behind the pivot it makes convex profile.
> 
> **EDIT: Apparently that was already explained, sorry. :banghead:


Yes I see now !  wasn't thinking clearly , thanks for replying . Didn't see any other explanation !


----------



## fgduncan (May 14, 2014)

An excellent job, and an excellent presentation, too.


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 15, 2014)

The conical nut is cool but… wouldn't it be easier to use a tapered rolling bearing?


----------

